# Wii #0358 - Resident Evil - The Umbrella Chronicles (USA)



## shaunj66 (Nov 12, 2007)

^^wiirelease-0419^^


----------



## 2cb2ct7 (Nov 12, 2007)

Apologies in advance... PAL?!

I've been hanging out for this one... I love acrade shooters and I love RE. Can't go wrong


----------



## jaxxster (Nov 12, 2007)

no mention of me posting the release 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Just kidding....i would also like to know if this works in PAL...just sucks too many games to play...mario galaxy, mass effect, gh3, assains creed, cod4


----------



## aaa2 (Nov 12, 2007)

wonder if it works on pal and also wonder if mario galaxy pal will come today


----------



## pipesfranco (Nov 12, 2007)

got my wii zapper on preorder roll on dec 7th


----------



## Sonicandtails (Nov 12, 2007)

Does this game require the zapper?


----------



## 1337Nemo (Nov 12, 2007)

i really hope it works for us pal users in germany, since this game got banned here.. now we have to download it. Its not our fault if we have to do so ..


----------



## Shinji1989 (Nov 12, 2007)

lol.. "not our fault"...
so what about BUYING another PAL Version of the game ( UK, France, etc.)?


----------



## n84 (Nov 12, 2007)

I have 11 questions...

#1 DOES THIS GAME WORK ON PAL?
#2 DOES THIS GAME WORK ON PAL?
#3 DOES THIS GAME WORK ON PAL?
#4 DOES THIS GAME WORK ON PAL?
#5 DOES THIS GAME WORK ON PAL?
#6 DOES THIS GAME WORK ON PAL?
#7 DOES THIS GAME WORK ON PAL?
#8 DOES THIS GAME WORK ON PAL?
#9 DOES THIS GAME WORK ON PAL?
#10 DOES THIS GAME WORK ON PAL?
#11 What benifits does the wii zapper have?


----------



## osirisFIVE (Nov 12, 2007)

QUOTE(Sonicandtails @ Nov 12 2007 said:


> Does this game require the zapper?



This game does not require it, but you can buy it for 20bucks.

Since you shake to reload, I don't think the Zapper would have any benefits for the game.
Best saving your money for some other peripheral.


----------



## jalaneme (Nov 12, 2007)

just read the comments on black cats and someone said it works on pal.... man, i still haven't played the other games I've downloaded, and there is still mario galaxy 0_0


----------



## sirAnger (Nov 12, 2007)

QUOTE(n84 @ Nov 12 2007 said:


> I have 11 questions...
> 
> #1 DOES THIS GAME WORK ON PAL?
> #2 DOES THIS GAME WORK ON PAL?
> ...



#1 No.
#2 No.
#3 No.
#4 Yes.
#5 Yes?
#6 Yes!
#7 No!
#8 Yes.
#9 No.
#10 No.
#11 More authentic zombie shooting experience.


----------



## dydy (Nov 12, 2007)

nice release..i hope just the game work on wii PAL..somebody confirm?


----------



## Twid (Nov 12, 2007)

Ghost Squad was sold with the wiizapper but you can play without it. Only with the wiimote...


----------



## IBNobody (Nov 12, 2007)

The Zapper is just a piece of plastic. You could play this game using one of those stupid Cooking Mama attachments if you wanted to.


----------



## pipesfranco (Nov 12, 2007)

i know you can play it without a zapper i was just advising my wii zapper is on preorder....geeeesszz!!!


----------



## jpxdude (Nov 12, 2007)

The only advantage the wii zapper has is reloads via the nunchuck attachment instead of shaking the wiimote.  It's been said that the zapper is actually more of a hindrance.


----------



## King Zargo (Nov 12, 2007)

We are getting spoiled this november. 

I am waiting for you Medal of Honour Heroes 2!!!

Godspeed.


----------



## jalaneme (Nov 12, 2007)

QUOTE(shinsil @ Nov 12 2007 said:


> We are getting spoiled this november.
> 
> I am waiting for you Medal of Honour Heroes 2!!!
> 
> Godspeed.



please no more games! LMAO i don't even have time to play them all lol if medal of honour heroes AND super mario galaxy came out i don't know what i would do


----------



## Hadrian (Nov 12, 2007)

My mate has it running on PAL with RegionFrii. Sorry I can't remember his chip though.

EDIT: Its a Cyclowiz


----------



## PabloAM (Nov 12, 2007)

WORKS ON CONSOLES PAL!!!!!!
ONLY ENGLISH!!

WiiKey 1.9g
Wii Spanish


----------



## jalaneme (Nov 12, 2007)

does it have a update?


----------



## CockroachMan (Nov 12, 2007)

The Wiizapper is just a piece of plastic.. you can make one using a shoe box


----------



## jaxxster (Nov 12, 2007)

anyone found a nzb for this yet? not up on newzbin


----------



## NiGHtS (Nov 12, 2007)

I'm not gonna get this one through d/l, waiting for Medal of Honor Heroes 2!!
Still, this looks great.


----------



## Rulza (Nov 12, 2007)

Yes! I'm so happy! ;D
Love RE


----------



## Maikel Steneker (Nov 12, 2007)

I don't have a modded Wii, but I can't wait to buy it and play it! Maybe I'm even looking forward to this more then Super Mario Galaxy!


----------



## Bruinbaard (Nov 12, 2007)

Does it still works on PAL wii if you used brickblocker?


----------



## Killakae (Nov 12, 2007)

QUOTE(jaxxster @ Nov 12 2007 said:


> anyone found a nzb for this yet? not up on newzbin



nope... i been looking too


----------



## Bruinbaard (Nov 12, 2007)

I could get it of BC but i don't want to ruin my PU ratio for something i could also get of the newsgroups. So I'll be patient.


----------



## patz (Nov 12, 2007)

*Does this work on JPN Wii?*


----------



## shadowboy (Nov 12, 2007)

YAY FOR FREE USENET 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I CANT WAIT, been wanting this for a looooong time.  Thank god too, SMG, BW2, NCONR, HNI, and ZaW were getting boring.

EDIT: NOOO!! Not on newzleech!  ....Need.... NZB!!!
Should I get from BC or not?  My ratio is at stake... :S


----------



## AWESOME_noob (Nov 12, 2007)

QUOTE(PabloAM @ Nov 12 2007 said:


> WORKS ON CONSOLES PAL!!!!!!
> ONLY ENGLISH!!
> 
> WiiKey 1.9g
> Wii Spanish



Can any kind soul confirm that the above is true???? - using a UK console...


----------



## adgloride (Nov 12, 2007)

Was waiting for mario galaxy on PAL.  Loads of good games seem to be being released on the wii and 360 all at once as christmas is coming up.  Far too many to play.  I enjoyed resident evil 4 on the wii, so I know I'll love this.


----------



## dydy (Nov 12, 2007)

i see a guy  say it work on pal wii ok but you use wiiregionfree and brickbloker or not?


----------



## Neme (Nov 12, 2007)

Get this version but hope the jp version si multi 5.


----------



## wohoo (Nov 12, 2007)

"by clarky666 at 2007-11-12 15:41:31 GMT	RegionFriid and working fine here, latest firmware and Wiikey 1.9b in PAL."

Sounds brilliant that all of the good games are working on PAL Wii:s. I can't wait to get my hands on this one! By the way, is this some kind of arcare shooter as someone mentioned on another page?


----------



## thekid (Nov 12, 2007)

yes it works on jap but with jap tex!!!  why?


----------



## shadowboy (Nov 12, 2007)

QUOTE(wohoo @ Nov 12 2007 said:


> "by clarky666 at 2007-11-12 15:41:31 GMT	RegionFriid and working fine here, latest firmware and Wiikey 1.9b in PAL."
> 
> Sounds brilliant that all of the good games are working on PAL Wii:s. I can't wait to get my hands on this one! By the way, is this some kind of arcare shooter as someone mentioned on another page?


Yes, it is sort of like the old House of the Dead games, with the OTRness and coolness and it looks brilliant.


----------



## dydy (Nov 12, 2007)

I see on the site Wii Region Patcher Compatibility List..This release US is working on wii PAL..You use RegionFrii and brickbloker or nothing?..Thanks for the infos


----------



## Bob Loblaw (Nov 12, 2007)

I'd take this game out to a fancy dinner!


Doesn't DMZ usually just do jap releases?


----------



## thekid (Nov 12, 2007)

this must be jap as when the game starts it says biohazard


----------



## Redsquirrel (Nov 12, 2007)

looking forward to this one =)


----------



## avatarx (Nov 12, 2007)

so is this release JAP or ENG???


----------



## finite (Nov 12, 2007)

Damn I really need to change ISP nil/pex/scali is giving me no speed from two sources whilst someone on Be internet is filling their boots.


----------



## sekhu (Nov 12, 2007)

if it's biohazard as some are suggesting then it's definitely a JPN release


----------



## stormwolf18 (Nov 12, 2007)

Wii #0358 - Resident Evil - The Umbrella Chronicles (USA)

i dont see any biohazard stuff here


----------



## florkie2000 (Nov 12, 2007)

if the game says biohazard and that the title screen is biohazard is definately a jap version but now maybe when you run it on a jap console the game works in jap with jap titles and jap text , if in an us console the games says resdient evil and that is full englsih is definately an us release . Now the prob the jap version is maybe multi angl-jap or the us version is multi engl-jap hard to know .


----------



## Twiser (Nov 12, 2007)

Game works on my PAL with wiikey 1.9, iso patched with regiofrii burned, works!!!


----------



## Radjesh (Nov 12, 2007)

Downing right now. Hope its work


----------



## dydy (Nov 12, 2007)

its a only a shooter game no Puzzles?


----------



## florkie2000 (Nov 12, 2007)

QUOTE(stormwolf18 @ Nov 12 2007 said:


> Wii #0358 - Resident Evil - The Umbrella Chronicles (USA)
> 
> i dont see any biohazard stuff here




So you mean the game in an us console says resident evil right ?


----------



## thekid (Nov 12, 2007)

can anyone tell me the us and pal wii res evil tex is ? jap or english


----------



## florkie2000 (Nov 12, 2007)

QUOTE(thekid @ Nov 12 2007 said:


> can anyone tell me the us and pal wii res evil tex is ? jap or english



i think the game is probably an us release but that is multi 2 ( englsih-jap ) , it is a jap game finally so i will not be surprise , some other us releases were working in jap on jap consoles already if i remeber well .


----------



## nIxx (Nov 12, 2007)

I have an PAL Wii with Wiikey 1.9g and the game it runs with German text.
I´ve patched it RegionFrii.


----------



## Killakae (Nov 12, 2007)

still cant find it  :'(


----------



## mackem (Nov 12, 2007)

QUOTE(shadowboy @ Nov 12 2007 said:


> YAY FOR FREE USENET
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I use www.binsearch.info for my nzb's. It groups them into a single download too. I haven't checked if this on yet mind.


----------



## florkie2000 (Nov 12, 2007)

QUOTE(nIxx @ Nov 12 2007 said:


> I have an PAL Wii with Wiikey 1.9g and the game it runs with German text.
> I´ve patched it RegionFrii.



ok then it is an us release , should have text for everylanguage i beleive . Does the game says biohazard or resident evil in main title for you ?


----------



## thekid (Nov 12, 2007)

biohazard for me on jap wii


----------



## nmhbm (Nov 12, 2007)

Even if it is the japanese version it wouldn't mather, since Resident Evil has ALWAYS used english, voice and text.


----------



## thekid (Nov 12, 2007)

yes true but compared to the last res evil on wii that us version had all english this looks defo a jap version patched to us and released coz it has jap tex and biohazrd instead of resident evil

also the group dmz are known for there jap releases


----------



## jaxxster (Nov 12, 2007)

still not on usenet


----------



## Raze1988 (Nov 12, 2007)

QUOTE(jaxxster @ Nov 12 2007 said:


> still not on usenet


----------



## ChriZRocKz (Nov 12, 2007)

Game is Multi 3! German included ^^ YaY 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Shit on Usenet! Use Rapidshare ^^


----------



## Knolli (Nov 12, 2007)

QUOTE(ChriZRocKz @ Nov 12 2007 said:


> Game is Multi 5! German included ^^ YaY
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ehrlich? =)


----------



## dydy (Nov 12, 2007)

QUOTE(ChriZRocKz @ Nov 12 2007 said:


> Game is Multi 5! German included ^^ YaY
> 
> 
> 
> ...




i have tested on PAL wii with wiikey 1.9g and the game work but its not a multi 5 its only english!!!!! and its a poor shooting gun game and not good resident evil


----------



## Knolli (Nov 12, 2007)

QUOTE(dydy @ Nov 12 2007 said:


> QUOTE(ChriZRocKz @ Nov 12 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Game is Multi 5! German included ^^ YaY
> ...


did you set your system language on french, german or something?


----------



## dydy (Nov 12, 2007)

QUOTE(Knolli @ Nov 12 2007 said:


> QUOTE(dydy @ Nov 12 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(ChriZRocKz @ Nov 12 2007 said:
> ...




yes i put the language french and its only english no multi 5...game patched with regionfrii and brickbloker^^.


----------



## Elfish (Nov 12, 2007)

wonder when it's on usenet


----------



## thekid (Nov 12, 2007)

so if its only english why im i getting jap biohazard is there any other guys getting this or not


----------



## LordWill072284 (Nov 12, 2007)

yeh great game played till first checkpoint while i was on lunch, *Shakes fist had to go back to work* but unbelievable graphics and those slugs...ewww lol. sweet game guys more to the list of great games in nov 

NTSC-U 
3.1U
Wiinja Deluxe V4 Update
Nero 8 / Sony+R @ 4x


----------



## Neme (Nov 12, 2007)

Is multi 5 ot not??? i don't understand, thx


----------



## Da Foxx (Nov 12, 2007)

Is the Zapper sold in stores right now?


----------



## dydy (Nov 12, 2007)

QUOTE(LordWill072284 @ Nov 12 2007 said:


> yeh great game played till first checkpoint while i was on lunch, *Shakes fist had to go back to work* but unbelievable graphics and those slugs...ewww lol. sweet game guys more to the list of great games in nov
> 
> NTSC-U
> 3.1U
> ...




Great game you sure???..its just a shoot gun game not a true resident evil...and its not multi 5 i have tried my WII is french and only text english for me


----------



## Neme (Nov 12, 2007)

German is included, nothing news for italian language????


----------



## ChriZRocKz (Nov 12, 2007)

My System Language is German! German works Fine, English Works Fine, Italiano Works Fine ans Im Sorry! It`s Multi 3 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Languages:

German
English
Italiano

^^

Patch the ISO with RegionFrii^^ and set your Systemlanguage on German, English or Italiano 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Have Fun

And don`t worry about the Wrong Imformation about Multi 5 ^^


----------



## Knolli (Nov 12, 2007)

QUOTE(ChriZRocKz @ Nov 12 2007 said:


> My System Language is German! German works Fine, English Works Fine, Italiano Works Fine ans Im Sorry! It`s Multi 3
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thanks a lot =)


----------



## jalaneme (Nov 12, 2007)

so let me get this straight, when pal users start the game it's all in japanese? what about the title screen? as i will delete the torrent it if it's not in english, as for updates, i will ask again, *does this game include any updates?*


----------



## dydy (Nov 12, 2007)

QUOTE(ChriZRocKz @ Nov 12 2007 said:


> My System Language is German! German works Fine, English Works Fine, Italiano Works Fine ans Im Sorry! It`s Multi 3
> 
> 
> 
> ...




great game for you?


----------



## ChriZRocKz (Nov 12, 2007)

Its not a Great Game, its a Good Game 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Single Player is a little bit boring, but Multiplayer is Great! Have played with my Cousin^^


----------



## Seraph (Nov 12, 2007)

QUOTE(dydy @ Nov 12 2007 said:


> Great game you sure???..its just a shoot gun game not a true resident evil...


Everyone knows it's an arcade shooter type game. I'm sure mostly everyone would rather have an RE4 type game but that won't make everyone's opinion the same as yours. So we know you don't think it's a great game and there's no need for you to keep pushing that opinion.

And since no one with a PAL Wii is even mentioning an update, there probably isn't one. And the Japanese has only appeared on JPN consoles.


----------



## HaTaX (Nov 12, 2007)

Not on newzbin / usenet yet from what I can see.  Even did a raw search for "dmz-reuc", nothing...


----------



## Killakae (Nov 12, 2007)

yep... *sighs while continuing to wait*


----------



## iffy525 (Nov 12, 2007)

does this game really play that umbrella song at the start screen?


----------



## nilsk123 (Nov 12, 2007)

so many playing, noone posting to usenet. bleh, can't be arsed to download torrent speed. I want my 2 megabytes per second


----------



## shadowboy (Nov 12, 2007)

Zack and Wiki will keep me occupied!
But god, waiting sucksorz.  I want this nao, before my free usenet expires!
:<  Stupid usenet, where art thou REUC?
I'm f5ing newzleech every ten seconds...  NOOO!!  I CANT WAIT DARNIT!!  MUST...RESIST...URGE...TO...TORRENT!!!  If i do my ratio will be low enough for a ban...


----------



## HelloKitty (Nov 12, 2007)

This is a multiplayer co-op right?


----------



## matt5cott (Nov 12, 2007)

QUOTE(HelloKitty @ Nov 12 2007 said:


> This is a multiplayer co-op right?



Yeah, if they have more than one check-out open.


But seriously, yeah.


----------



## SuicidalPigeon (Nov 12, 2007)

For those worrying about ratio there's a Free Download period going on at one of the free & easy to sign up torrent sites...dunno if i'm allowed to link to it though.


----------



## shadowboy (Nov 12, 2007)

Anyone have moar detailed first impressions?  How the story is, how long, scary? ETC?


----------



## cruddybuddy (Nov 12, 2007)

QUOTE(shadowboy @ Nov 12 2007 said:


> Anyone have moar detailed first impressions?Â How the story is, how long, scary? ETC?



Yes, the story is VERY scary. I don't want to give everything away, but here is just a summary of what the story is about.

Okay, so there is this youngish-looking guy named Mr. Whiskers (weird name, I know, because he doesn't have any facial hair). Anyway, Mr. Whiskers hires a group of mercenaries to form the Racoon Squad. They travel the globe in search of the plague. Oh, did I mention this is set in the 1300s? Well, oddly enough you and your squad all have firearms, but the enemies attack you with pitchforks and everything is set in castles and villages and things.

Well anyway, if you can collect enough samples of the plague from around the world then you can power all six sections of the ship in order to travel to the center of the galaxy to save your loved one.

Hope I didn't spoil too much.


----------



## storum (Nov 12, 2007)

Usenet is very sloww.. oh my god ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Fuc## newzbin and usenet !!!


----------



## shadowboy (Nov 12, 2007)

HOLY CRAP THAT IS TOOOOOOO SCARY!!!  I don't wanna play anymore it sounds kreepy.  too much plage
PS  Whoo is mr wiskers luvd 1?


----------



## sekhu (Nov 12, 2007)

only one person has mentioned that the game displays as Biohazard rather than Resident Evil (as it's known in the West). Can anyone playing the game confirm what it's titled as at the start screen: Resident Evil or Biohazard?

thanks in advance


----------



## shadowboy (Nov 12, 2007)

QUOTE(sekhu @ Nov 12 2007 said:


> only one person has mentioned that the game displays as Biohazard rather than Resident Evil (as it's known in the West). Can anyone playing the game confirm what it's titled as at the start screen: Resident Evil or Biohazard?
> 
> thanks in advance


J console (w/ japanese as selected language?) displays biohazard, U/Pal displays RE.


----------



## sekhu (Nov 12, 2007)

QUOTE(shadowboy @ Nov 12 2007 said:


> QUOTE(sekhu @ Nov 12 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > only one person has mentioned that the game displays as Biohazard rather than Resident Evil (as it's known in the West). Can anyone playing the game confirm what it's titled as at the start screen: Resident Evil or Biohazard?
> ...



ok cool, strange, but good enough for me


----------



## tjas (Nov 12, 2007)

Weird its still not on usenet... why dont they use usenet to release the games? I mean they can open a new group with their own name!... stupid IRC


----------



## PainToad (Nov 12, 2007)

QUOTE(tjas @ Nov 13 2007 said:


> Weird its still not on usenet... why dont they use usenet to release the games? I mean they can open a new group with their own name!... stupid IRC


Actually most releases are posted to a Top Server and then people in the know (not me lol) download from there and post to BT/UseNet/IRC and the list goes on


----------



## Fazered (Nov 12, 2007)

Works on PAL? Damn it. I haven't played the games i've got yet! And when my 360 comes back from the rrod clinic I've got a mountain to play on that! God being a gamer is hard right now. Games are just amazing!


----------



## pipesfranco (Nov 12, 2007)

darn usenet....whats going on?


----------



## Tanas (Nov 13, 2007)

I'm beginning to wonder about this release...


----------



## tadeot (Nov 13, 2007)

If japan users have , japan text and voices, then the game is almost multi 4, and probably, jap game too
Cause no one USA release have , jap-italian or german  because no countrys in americas, have this linguals , only, french-spanish, portuguese and english, are oficialk idioms, exept , por a bilingual territory, who spech in dutch and english, called SURINAM OR HOLLANDESSE GUYANA


----------



## Raylene2K7 (Nov 13, 2007)

It was the same way last week with Mario & Sonic at the olympic games, it took 10-12 hours until i found it on usenet

..damn!  i want RE Umbrella (ella, ella, eh ,eh, ..) Chronicles right NOW!!!!


----------



## killer23d (Nov 13, 2007)

Consider that each Wii ISO is about 4.7GB in size, unless someone has a very fast upload connection, it will take probably 3x as long for us to download it.


----------



## cruddybuddy (Nov 13, 2007)

QUOTE(killer23d @ Nov 12 2007 said:


> Consider that each Wii ISO is about 4.7GB in size, unless someone has a very fast upload connection, it will take probably 3x as long for us to download it.



Brilliant!


----------



## ozzyzak (Nov 13, 2007)

QUOTE(killer23d @ Nov 12 2007 said:


> Consider that each Wii ISO is about 4.7GB in size, unless someone has a very fast upload connection, it will take probably 3x as long for us to download it.



3x long as what?


----------



## Alastair (Nov 13, 2007)

Uploading it.


----------



## storum (Nov 13, 2007)

Oh man, it´s past 16hs of release out and nothing on usenet... WHY ???


----------



## mrwienerdog (Nov 13, 2007)

QUOTE(Alastair @ Nov 12 2007 said:


> Uploading it.


Thanks, Alastair.  Been waiting since 7 this morning. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Wiener


----------



## 2cb2ct7 (Nov 13, 2007)

QUOTE(killer23d @ Nov 13 2007 said:


> Consider that each Wii ISO is about 4.7GB in size, unless someone has a very fast upload connection, it will take probably 3x as long for us to download it.



4.7G divided by the percentage of encrypted data, carry the two, add the natural log of the version of any torrent program that you are using and PRESTO! 

3x = times as long.

x = (times as long)/3


----------



## neobari (Nov 13, 2007)

Graphics are great!!!!
Sad that it has jap subtitles.
I've got ntsc-j console.
Haven't played resident evil zero and now I get the story of it.
It was not easy for first two hours but now it's getting easier.
So far, so good!!!!


----------



## KrashLF (Nov 13, 2007)

Do not complain about it.

Still no The.Simpsons.Game.PAL.GERMAN.REPACK.Wii-NextLevel on Usenet. THIS is REALLY annoying. XXDD


----------



## Killakae (Nov 13, 2007)

wow, this is really beyond a joke now...


----------



## Duckula (Nov 13, 2007)

QUOTE(Alastair @ Nov 13 2007 said:


> Uploading it.



Which group are you uploading it to?


----------



## Renegade_R (Nov 13, 2007)

Maybe its one of those DDR type of releases...without the peripheral, no one wants to upload it to anywhere.


----------



## Vilifuu (Nov 13, 2007)

Downloading  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Edit: It was out at 2:37 AM, Spain Time


----------



## Duckula (Nov 13, 2007)

QUOTE(Renegade_R @ Nov 13 2007 said:


> Maybe its one of those DDR type of releases...without the peripheral, no one wants to upload it to anywhere.



Didn't stop Ghost Recon and GH3 being uploaded.


----------



## Bruinbaard (Nov 13, 2007)

Somebody here who downloaded it might upload it on the newsgroups?


----------



## aligborat69 (Nov 13, 2007)

In case anyone is interested: 

Biohazard_Umbrella_Chronicles_JAP_WII-TMD

However, both DMZ and TMD are not up yet.


----------



## Renegade_R (Nov 13, 2007)

QUOTE(Duckula @ Nov 13 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Renegade_R @ Nov 13 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe its one of those DDR type of releases...without the peripheral, no one wants to upload it to anywhere.
> ...



THEN THIS GAME IS.....*EEEVVIIIILLL*


----------



## Vilifuu (Nov 13, 2007)

Well.. it was upped on MU at 2:37 ^^


----------



## Sebastian25 (Nov 13, 2007)

why is everyone so got damn useless?

according to some sites the zry release was nuked.. and apparently it was being uploaded until now it has all but disappeared.

its gonna take me 12 hours to get the dmz from some slow torrent site. i dont understand why torrent sites get it first. they should just upload on usenet, considering it is like 10 times faster.


----------



## Alastair (Nov 13, 2007)

QUOTE(Sebastian25 @ Nov 13 2007 said:


> its gonna take me 12 hours to get the dmz from some slow torrent site. i dont understand why torrent sites get it first. they should just upload on usenet, considering it is like 10 times faster.


What amount of people do you think have usenet access as opposed to torrents?


----------



## Sebastian25 (Nov 13, 2007)

i really dont care. if it is released on a server that downloads 10 times faster, those people can seed torrents if they choose. seems restrictive to have the bottleneck at the point of distribution.  

if the distribution channel is faster, then more people end up getting it sooner.


----------



## Sebastian25 (Nov 13, 2007)

a little off topic but for the people with a playstation 3, good news

The first playable demo of Resident Evil 5 will be available along with Devil May Cry 4 on Resident Evil Extinction BluRay disc release on Jan 2 2008


Taken from capcom's site (too bad the movie sucks... i wouldnt mind buying the first one with the demo on bluray)

Disc Features: 
• Audio Commentary with Producer/Writer Paul W.S. Anderson and Producer Jeremy Bolt
• Featurettes: "Beyond Raccoon City," "Alice Vision: Preproduction," "The Big Bang," "Bigger, Faster, Stronger: The Undead Evolve," "Vegas Visual Effects: Miniatures"
• 11 Deleted Scenes
• "Resident Evil: Degeneration" Sneak Peek
• Video Game Demos: "Devil May Cry 4," "Resident Evil 5"

HD Exclusive Content: 
• "Under the Umbrella" picture-in-picture experience (Profile 1.1-enabled)
• Blu-Wizard 2.0 

Street Date: January 02, 2008
List Price: $39.98 
This disc has not yet been reviewed. The following information has been provided by the distributor.


----------



## cubin' (Nov 13, 2007)

That's pretty cool. Heard anything about an xbox360 demo yet?

/end offtopic


----------



## Duckula (Nov 13, 2007)

There's no chance that will be a fully playable demo, the press hasn't even seen a playable build yet. It will most definitely be the video trailer we have already seen.

Also adding my frustration as to the lack of Umbrella Chronicles on usenet.


----------



## the_watcher87 (Nov 13, 2007)

i still cant find this on newsgroups!!!! just as well my wii is away and won't be here until tomorrow lol. then i have mario to play


----------



## aligborat69 (Nov 13, 2007)

Its being sent to usenet RIGHT NOW!


----------



## Sebastian25 (Nov 13, 2007)

^ thats what was said like 12 hours ago. this is got damn ridiculous.
ive got 30% downloaded at the rate of 30 kb/sec 

this is annoying


----------



## PainToad (Nov 13, 2007)

Whats the hell is with the delay???????????


----------



## vibez (Nov 13, 2007)

Its going up now in alt.binaries.games.wii


----------



## EddyB (Nov 13, 2007)

QUOTE(vibez @ Nov 13 2007 said:


> Its going up now in alt.binaries.games.wii



Yep, up up and away she goes, will be complete in about an hour.


----------



## storum (Nov 13, 2007)

QUOTE(vibez @ Nov 13 2007 said:


> Its going up now in alt.binaries.games.wii



Really ? I dont see this yet on newsgroup !
Conclusion: This game not be avaliable on usenet ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Let´s go to torrents !


----------



## finite (Nov 13, 2007)

Any tips on defeating the scorpion? It doesn't give you any hints on what to do about the tail stinger.


----------



## delta123 (Nov 13, 2007)

i got it off black cats in an hour. but i have no wii so i cant play it. oh well


----------



## pnut (Nov 13, 2007)

QUOTE(storum @ Nov 13 2007 said:


> QUOTE(vibez @ Nov 13 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Its going up now in alt.binaries.games.wii
> ...


Do a raw search.  It's being upped right now


----------



## Raze1988 (Nov 13, 2007)

I haven't played it yet, but if shooting doesn't work: Slice it to death =D maybe? I saw you can use knifes in some trailers


----------



## pipesfranco (Nov 13, 2007)

it's getting posted all over usenet now...its kinda like buses! 2 come along at once!


----------



## platty (Nov 13, 2007)

Fully upped in terminal


----------



## zanysmash (Nov 13, 2007)

Hey

I wanted to know if this RE-UC has the SMG copy protection ?

From what I've seen in various forums, there's no game yet that includes the SMG copy protection...
Anyone can confirm ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Thanks.


----------



## T3Sm0 (Nov 13, 2007)

I can confirm that it doesn't have any copy protection.
I haven't even updated my Wiikey to 1.9b yet.


----------



## midget35 (Nov 13, 2007)

is regionfriid necessary on uk pal?

thanks

to avoid flames: i looked at the wiki but have heard contrasting information


----------



## Killakae (Nov 13, 2007)

FINALLY!!!! damn that took a whole day...


----------



## Hooya (Nov 13, 2007)

QUOTE(midget35 @ Nov 13 2007 said:


> is regionfriid necessary on uk pal?
> 
> thanks
> 
> to avoid flames: i looked at the wiki but have heard contrasting information



Well, you always need to either patch the iso or have a modchip that does it automatically, but reports I've seen are that it does indeed "works on pal wii".  I highly doubt you'll need brickblocker since it's a 3rd party title, especially if your console is already up to date.


----------



## Tanas (Nov 13, 2007)

I love the way the narrator says "Zombies"


----------



## midget35 (Nov 13, 2007)

Thanks for clearing that up Hooya! I'm guessing Wiikey will play the 'untampered' iso then?

regards


----------



## Pikachu025 (Nov 13, 2007)

You know, I've always wondered: These people who are in doubt if they need to use a region patching software and ask about it, why? It takes about five seconds to patch it, it takes far longer to ask on a forum and wait for an answer.


----------



## finite (Nov 13, 2007)

Once you know the answer you never need do it again though saving time and feelings of doubt/futility if so inclined.


----------



## Killakae (Nov 13, 2007)

QUOTE(Pikachu025 @ Nov 13 2007 said:


> You know, I've always wondered: These people who are in doubt if they need to use a region patching software and ask about it, why? It takes about five seconds to patch it, it takes far longer to ask on a forum and wait for an answer.



exactly... just patch everything, it takes 3 seconds


----------



## midget35 (Nov 13, 2007)

I only patch things if necessary. It's personal preference. If any one can provide an answer I'd be most grateful. Thanks


----------



## Bob Loblaw (Nov 13, 2007)

whats the file name on the terminal? I'm not seeing it? I see a handful of incompletes on abgwii but who knows how long thats going to take to get finished :/

edit:nevermind i found it on the terminal but theres no par2's?? why would someone not include par2s...


----------



## adgloride (Nov 13, 2007)

QUOTE(finite @ Nov 13 2007 said:


> Any tips on defeating the scorpion? It doesn't give you any hints on what to do about the tail stinger.



Save the herb at the side until you really need it.  With the tail stinger I think you just keep shooting it.  It took me a few goes but I beat it using the shot gun.  Damn thing blocks most of the shots with its claws but you still do a little damage.


----------



## BoneMonkey (Nov 13, 2007)

shotgun = best weapon in the game !


----------



## Killakae (Nov 13, 2007)

QUOTE(GonzoCorleone @ Nov 13 2007 said:


> whats the file name on the terminal? I'm not seeing it? I see a handful of incompletes on abgwii but who knows how long thats going to take to get finished :/
> 
> edit:nevermind i found it on the terminal but theres no par2's?? why would someone not include par2s...



damn i just realized it doesnt have it pars... i really hope i dont need any


----------



## Killakae (Nov 13, 2007)

i didnt need pars


----------



## peetfeet (Nov 13, 2007)

just to let you know, it has no SMG protection


----------



## berlinka (Nov 13, 2007)

I just played this on my PAL Wii (with Wiikey). I just Brickblocked it just for safety. It works perfectly (allthough I didn't test it with dutch settings as I have my Wii on english language all the time)

This game is fantastic. I even think I like this more than RE4. It's just shooting fun all the way. I only played the first level and I loved it. Great graphics and the difficulty level was just right. The scorpion was a bit tricky but once you see how he moves it's a piece of cake killing it. I didn't even need the herb for extra health.


----------



## avatarx (Nov 13, 2007)

Can't wait to play it!


----------



## ffchocobo (Nov 13, 2007)

This game is excellent, its a lot better than I expected for a shooting game on rails. Highly recommended for anyone that has played the Resident Evil series!

Tested on PAL UK Console.
RegionFriid
No brickblock
YAOSM 1.8


----------



## Zesto (Nov 13, 2007)

It's good, but I can't really play it without the Wii Zapper.


----------



## Da Foxx (Nov 13, 2007)

The only downside to this game is that it has black bars on the end of the screen. : (


----------



## killer23d (Nov 14, 2007)

Great game, the "Mansion" in the RE Zero looks like House of the Dead in some way.

Even I don't have a Zapper, I used the Zapper control mode because I like to balance out the controls. I just don't like the granade because I ALWAYS press Z and B together in dangerous situation.


----------



## PainToad (Nov 14, 2007)

IGN review for Heroes 2 says that Zapper is completely pointless so i doubt ill be getting one any time soon....

BTW offtopic but where is Heroes 2 and Prostreet releases


----------



## shadow1w2 (Nov 14, 2007)

http://www.gametrailers.com/player/27764.html
Game Trailers gave this a good score.
8.3
"Fans of the series will love it as its basicly a love letter from capcom to them"
May not have actors for the movie sequences, and uh, didnt wesker used to have a beard or something? Maybe Im missing something.

Still, I have to buy this. O-o
I hope Wii rail shooters become a continuing trend.

Heres hoping Battle Clash gets not only a VC port but a full out Wii remake.


----------



## berlinka (Nov 14, 2007)

I don't understand what the zapper is for. This plays fantastic just with the nunchuck and wiimote. The Zapper is a bullshit piece of plastic marketing crap!


----------



## Redsquirrel (Nov 14, 2007)

had a go earlier. I am not sure if i like it or not - the controls are very unresponsive!!


----------



## Luksy (Nov 14, 2007)

This game is decidedly average in my book. Admittedly I haven't played past the first chapter but it's just so anchingly slow compared to most other modern shooters, hell even shooters from 10-12 years ago, and using the wiimote pointer is just too laggy and imprecise compared to a normal lightgun. On the other hand the story element is of course excellent and there's loads of fan service so I'll be playing it to death anyway, but as a shooter it falls far short of the mark IMHO.


----------



## ChrisRX (Nov 14, 2007)

I really like this game.  Only played a few chapters but I am quite liking the tension.
I was kind of disappointed about all those long walking sequences with seemingly nothing to do, until I realised you're supposed to be inspecting your surroundings for secrets/ammo/health.  So now those long walks are actually quite helpful.


----------



## avatarx (Nov 14, 2007)

QUOTE(PainToad @ Nov 13 2007 said:


> IGN review for Heroes 2 says that Zapper is completely pointless so i doubt ill be getting one any time soon....
> 
> BTW offtopic but where is Heroes 2 and Prostreet releases



Yea, I don't have a Zapper but use Zapper setup in the controler setup. It works just fine.


----------



## BoneMonkey (Nov 14, 2007)

im not using the zapper but my arms get tired i WANT a zapper !


----------



## berlinka (Nov 14, 2007)

In what way is the zapper setup different from the regular setup?


----------



## kogepan (Nov 14, 2007)

Dang!  i just burnt the game and i cant run it.  It gave me a jap Message.  I need some help here, I have a Jap Wii i ran regionfrii and brickblocker.  Does this game need to run with 1.9g wiikey?  Cause i havent updated my chip yet.  Or did i do something wrong with that region patching?  Do i set it to Jap?  or Pal?

thanks!


----------



## Disco (Nov 14, 2007)

Ghost squad has much more responsive controls than this, but I'm fan of RE so I MUST finish this game
@kogepan: If you have jap wii, then set region to jap!!


----------



## kogepan (Nov 14, 2007)

Yes i did indeed set it to Jap.  I guess i could retry the whole patching then burn it again?


----------



## Biduleman (Nov 14, 2007)

QUOTE(adgloride @ Nov 13 2007 said:


> QUOTE(finite @ Nov 13 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Any tips on defeating the scorpion? It doesn't give you any hints on what to do about the tail stinger.
> ...


How do you save herbs?


----------



## NiGHtS (Nov 14, 2007)

Great game, much better than I thought it would be and there's loads of suspense sometimes to lol, I've only played it a bit though. I'll be inviting one of my mate's around to play co-op, looks pretty awesome, since my sister's too scared to play it...XD

Anyway, off topic what happened to Medal of Honor H2? I'd expect that to be dumped early seeing as this was.


----------



## Lazycus (Nov 14, 2007)

QUOTE(kogepan @ Nov 14 2007 said:


> Dang!  i just burnt the game and i cant run it.  It gave me a jap Message.  I need some help here, I have a Jap Wii i ran regionfrii and brickblocker.  Does this game need to run with 1.9g wiikey?  Cause i havent updated my chip yet.  Or did i do something wrong with that region patching?  Do i set it to Jap?  or Pal?
> 
> thanks!



From the previous posts I believe this game detects what type of Wii system files you have and changes the text accordingly.  So if you are playing on a NTSC-JAP machine you are going to get Japanese text and regionfrii and brickblocker won't have any effect on that.  Am I understanding this correctly?  Is this the first Wii game that does this or have there been others?

You should have region free turned on via the WiiKey setup disc.  Try running a clean/unpatched iso and you shouldn't get an error message.

*Nevermind*, the JAP version is out now, so go grab it.


----------



## sekhu (Nov 14, 2007)

Well I burnt this as a clean iso, no brickblocker needed since there's no update in the game, and it works fine on my pal wiikey 1.9b.

the game is fun if a little repetitive, good fun in two player mode. The reloading is very slow and doesn't register well, you have to wave your wiimote a good few times in wild moves to get the wiimote to register as a shake for reloading, the reticule is a tad big and clumsy looking, and they could have put in a sensitivity option to make the reticule move faster around the screen.

worth grabbing, I wouldn't pay full price for a game like this as the replay value is rather limited though. it would do well as a budget to mid-budget title.


----------



## kogepan (Nov 15, 2007)

Alright ill try burning it directly.  I should work then.

Thanks all  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




edit: AWesome it worked!  man this game is sweet!


----------



## PainToad (Nov 15, 2007)

Wow this game is a massive let down


----------



## shadow1w2 (Nov 15, 2007)

QUOTE(PainToad @ Nov 14 2007 said:


> Wow this game is a massive let down



Why?


----------



## WK416 (Nov 18, 2007)

I find it to be quite enjoyable. That might be the point-shoot-kill fan in me though. >.>

Gathering files and critical hits are incredibly hard to do.


----------



## mike10 (Nov 18, 2007)

I just spent about a hour with the game
it was actually a lot of fun which surprised me

does anybody else's disc drive make lots of noise when ever they start speaking during the levels?


----------



## stuffed (Nov 18, 2007)

Can you guys tell me what are the questions the game asks you when you boot it for the first time.?
I've got a japanese wii, and questions that wont go away by clicking 'No' makes me nervous, especially when they're in japanese...
I'm just afraid of an unwanted update/protection/whatever...

Appreciate the help


----------



## sekhu (Nov 18, 2007)

there's no update on the game (AFAIK), it's probably (most likely) asking you if you want to create a save file. You could use Wii Brick Blocker if you're worried


----------



## stuffed (Nov 18, 2007)

I did use brickblocker...
It would seem rational that it asks about the saves... but the fact that it wont go away when i hit 'No' is what bothering me...

Anyway, a tech question... If the game already booted, can it run ANY updates? Or the updates are executed before the game's start-up? (the wii enviorment)

Thanks.


----------



## razor101 (Nov 19, 2007)

*Game tested and works 100%.

PAL Wii 3.1E
Wiikey 1.9g
RegionFrii'd from NTSC->PAL only.*


----------



## Dannyboy (Dec 18, 2007)

anybody know when is the resident evil 5 coming


----------



## Rammoth (Dec 18, 2007)

QUOTE(Dannyboy @ Dec 18 2007 said:


> anybody know when is the resident evil 5 coming



All that is known is that it will be sometime in 2009 for PS3 and XBOX360. No official statement about a possible Wii version.


----------



## Bob Loblaw (Dec 18, 2007)

QUOTE(Rammoth @ Dec 17 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Dannyboy @ Dec 18 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > anybody know when is the resident evil 5 coming
> ...



2009??

http://www.gamestop.com/product.asp?product%5Fid=T000694


----------



## WeaponXxX (Dec 18, 2007)

I broke a glass last night playing this using my 3rd party zapper. I can't wait for Nyko's version as I really enjoy my Wii gun however when I shake the controller the remote flies out occasionally....

After braking the glass I decided to use a rubber band to keep my remote to the gun


----------



## Rammoth (Dec 18, 2007)

QUOTE(GonzoCorleone @ Dec 18 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Rammoth @ Dec 17 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Dannyboy @ Dec 18 2007 said:
> ...



"In the latest issue of japanese magazine Famitsu, Capcom's producer Jun Takeuchi has revealed that Resident Evil 5 won't be ready next year. Since 2010 would be too late for the game to launch, they expect to ship the fifth installment in the Resident Evil series sometime in 2009. 

Takeuchi also confirmed that former S.T.A.R.S. member Chris Redfield returns for this game, which takes place five years after the first Resident Evil game. "

Source: http://news.teamxbox.com/xbox/14020/Resident-Evil-5-Delayed/


----------

